# What are Your Suggested Destinations for High Country Club?



## travelguy (Mar 9, 2007)

High Country Club recently polled their members on future property destinations that they are considering. Following are my suggested recommendations to High Country Club on future property destinations.

*East Coast - *I believe that HCC needs more “drive-to” locations on the East Coast.

*Outer Banks* – _Needed!_ This is a central beach for the entire East Coast. This property must be on the beach and should be 4 bd as members will take family vacations at the beach. The property does not need to be in a “named” Outer Banks town but must be in the mid to lower Outer Banks area.

*Hilton Head Island* – _Additional Location Needed!_ Hilton Head Island is a staple for an East Coast property portfolio. HCC needs at least one more property on the beach. This property does not have to have the premium of Sea Pines as several other Plantations have as much stature, have better amenities, and are less crowded.

*Kiawah** Island, Daufuskie Island & Amelia Island* – _Maybe_. These are “fill-in” southern locations after Hilton Head. They are more remote, have less amenities and less golf choices. They may have good property investment potential.

*Hamptons, Cape Cod & Martha’s Vineyard* – _Maybe_. These are very accessible beach locations for the Northeast but have a very short season. However, they have high desirability during the season. These properties will get additional use on Holidays. Investment is very expensive also.

*New York* – _No More for Now_. HCC has the mandatory Manhattan location, no need for more. HCC does not need any upstate NY locations.

*Florida** - *Florida represents additional “drive-to” locations for East Coast HCC members. Florida’s East Coast is very overbuilt and not really needed for HCC as many other accommodations are available. 

*Miami* – _Needed!_ HCC needs a South Beach location on the ocean (must be SoBe only, no other areas). A second location could be a Sunny Isles, Coral Gables or any of the other upscale beach resorts in and around south Miami Beach.

*Gulf coast* (Marco, Naples, Bonita Springs, Captiva, Sanibel) – _Needed!_ HCC needs multiple properties along the lower gulf coast. These properties should be on the ocean and close to good golf courses.

*Key West* – _Needed!_ This is one of the Holy Grail of travel destinations. Key West is one of the most talked about and desired areas to travel to. One mid-size property here is fine.

*Palm Beach* – _Maybe_. This would be the only Florida East Coast location I would recommend. This property should be on the ocean in one of the resort areas near the Palm Beach area.

*Orlando* – _No More for Now_. HCC has the required resort at Disney. This area is overbuilt and many other affordable luxury accommodations are available.

*Mid-West** - *HCC needs a Chicago property on Michigan Ave. on the Magnificent Mile. Nothing else is needed in the Mid-West.

*West Coast** - *West Coast cities and resort areas represent “drive-to” areas for HCC West Coast members and are destination locations for East Coast members. 

*Southern CA** beach* – _Needed!_ This can be a property on the beach in any of the many upscale resort towns between Orange County and San Diego.

*Napa** & Sonoma Valley* – _Needed!_ These areas are great destinations for all HCC members and are different than any other area.

*Vegas* – _Needed!_ HCC needs multiple properties here. This has become Disney for Adults and will continue to grow. The proposed “W” hotel property is great but HCC needs a property here sooner. Several properties should be on the strip and another could be at one of the outer resorts like Lake Las Vegas, Red Rock or Green Valley Ranch.

*San Francisco* – _Maybe._ This is the West Coast city location to go with the HCC New York and Chicago properties. Get a small property in the shopping and theater district or Fisherman’s wharf.

*Scottsdale**, Tucson, Palm Springs, etc*. – _Maybe_. These should be purchased only as need for the HCC golf members and not as destination locations.

*Ski Areas*- The primary ski destinations are Summit/Eagle Colorado, Park City and Whistler. The rest of the East and West coast ski areas are well behind these in popularity. 

*Vail* – _Needed!_ A property at Vail is needed to complete the Summit/Eagle Colorado ski areas. Should be ski-in/ski-out but walk-in/out is better than nothing.

*Whistler* – _Needed!_ This is a mandatory ski resort property and HCC will need several properties here. Furthermore, members will want to use these properties for the 2010 Olympics. 

*Park** City* – _Needed!_ This is a very popular ski area and HCC should have several properties in this area. 

*Sun Valley* – _Maybe_. Less popular but still a major ski area. I’d put this at the bottom of the list.

*Tahoe* – _Maybe_. This area is readily accessible with cheap luxury accommodations due to it being overbuilt.

*Jackson Hole* – _Maybe_. This resort is limited by it’s terrain and is hard to reach due to limited flights from the East Coast.

*East Coast Ski* – _One more_. HCC has the Stowe resort and another possible addition is Killington, VT. These are needed for East Coast members to have “drive-to” ski destinations.

*British Columbia* – _Maybe_. There are many new ski resorts being developed in BC due to the success of Whistler and the continued problems with snow pack consistency in the lower 48 ski areas. Several larger planned resorts will be opening soon giving members a new ski venue.

*Golf Locations** – *_Not Sure._I’m not a golfer but I suspect golf members will want additional resorts at the top golf locations in Pebble Beach, Doral, etc,

*Hawaii** - *The more Hawaii, the better. Keep in mind that this is an expensive and long trip for the HCC East Coast members who will tend to go to Mexico or the Caribbean instead.

*Maui* – _Needed!_ (more). Get as close to the water as HCC can afford.

*Oahu* – _Maybe_. Honolulu is becoming the hot Hawaiian location with the Beach Walk redevelopment, etc... I’d get a property here only if it’s on Waikiki beach and in the heart of the redevelopment. North Shore presents other possible property locations but I’d only do it after Maui and Kauai.

*Kauai* – _Maybe_. This island is a great alternative to Maui and more laid back. The season is slightly shorter but the island is still active most of the year. Do NOT buy a property on the rainy north shore. Poipu beach is a good location.

*Big Island* – _No more_. This is the Hawaii that everyone “settles” for when they can’t go to the other islands. There is tons of availability through other travel sources and members will not appreciate the value of additional homes here. HCC has this covered already.

*Mexico** - *HCC is covered with the big 3 Mexican areas (Cancun, Cabo and Puerto Vallarta). Cancun and Cabo are the newer resort areas where everyone wants to go. These three areas are relatively stable and safe and comprise a jungle resort, desert resort and city resort. West coast members will go to Cabo and P.V. and East Coast members will primarily go to Cancun. There is absolutely no need for other, older resort areas like Ixtapa & Acapulco. The premium location in Cabo is a property near a swimable beach and also close to Cabo itself. Cancun provides several desireable areas in Playa del Carmen, Riviera Maya and the Cancun hotel strip. HCC should have a property on Playa and Maya at minimum. HCC will also need multiple properties in Cabo. The one proposed HCC Nuevo Vallarta property should be sufficient for the demand of that area. Also consider the new Trump Baja development area when/if it becomes a destination location.

*Caribbean & Central America **- *Chief among consideration in these regions is stability of the government, poverty, crime and outside investment. Over the years, many paradises have been all but abandoned and property values have plummeted due to instability that has resulted in uncomfortable tourist travel. An example of this is the Dominican Republic which has been ruined by the chaos of adjacent Haiti. Many beautiful resorts sit mostly empty because of scared tourists. Another resort island that faded from travel prominence is Jamaica. Word of mouth among travelers and published reports about crime and islanders that are rude and prey upon tourists has ruined this islands appeal. I would also pay close attention to insurance costs on all purchases in these regions as they tend to fluctuate wildly and can even be cancelled by unrest or natural catastrophe. The Caribbean properties will help HCC to recruit East Coast members.

*Bahamas* – _Needed!_ But only at Harborside (Atlantis) or Abaco– Atlantis is becoming the new Disney World. A property would need to have access to the full amenities of the Atlantis resort. Abaco is also getting good reviews and interest although I personally know little about it. It is close to US for cheaper airfares and lesser flight times.

*Grand Cayman* – _Needed!_ This island is different than the other islands because of it’s economic base and government (no unemployment, financial industry based economy, no tolerance for crime, etc.) This is number one for scuba and snorkeling members. Furthermore, the island property values are still undervalued due to the hurricane several years ago. Get a least a property on Seven-Mile beach and possibly a larger property on the quiet East-End.

*St. John** and St. Thomas* – _Maybe_. These are popular islands but are starting to receive negative word-of-mouth due to the crime and negative attitudes towards visitors. I’d stay with the U.S.V.I. as travelers seem to be more comfortable knowing it’s still technically the US.

*San Juan* – _Maybe_. This is becoming a luxury resort destination. Many people who take cruises from here will want to extend their trips or come back here.

*Costa Rica**, Belize, etc*. – _Why?_ Very expensive to travel to and significant travel time. Limited travel season due to heat and humidity.

*South America** - *Virtually no demand due to travel costs, crime, poverty and instability. Rio is not the city it once was.

*Europe** - *I’m not personally big on Europe and don’t hear as much about it after 9/11. I’d be concerned about future values if international tourism drops off even more due to instability in Europe, the Mid-East, Africa or Asia. Also, travel cost and time become a major issue for many members. And sightseeing locations are not repetitive unlike beach and ski locations. Obviously, Tuscany has been a good choice.

*Paris* – _Maybe_. This gives HCC an international city for the property portfolio. HCC won’t need anymore European cities and this may be empty most of the time.

*Greece** & Spain* – _Maybe_. I’d stick to the island and beach locations.

*England**, Germany* – _Why?_ Although I love Oktoberfest, there is no reason for properties anywhere else in Europe.

*Italian / French Riviera* – _Why?_ Bad beach, crowded towns and eccentric people.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2007)

These were My Top 5 locations (that were on the HCC list):

1. Las Vegas, Nevada 
2. Caribbean (St. Thomas, St. Lucia, St. Barts, etc.) 
3. Bahamas 
4. Chicago, Illinois 
5. Outer Banks, North Carolina 

If I did not live in South Florida, I would rank Miami, Florida #2

I also want to see The Lodge at the Westgate Resort & Spa in the Canyons (Park City, Utah) added as a ski-in out location...but they won't be ready until Fall 2008. They are taking reservations now.


----------



## SamH (Mar 9, 2007)

We joined HCC to have one great ski trip and to have a nice beach/city vacation every year. 

Our top 5 choices on the "In Development" and "Future Destinations" listings are:

1. Outer Banks (HCC needs more east coast locations)
2. Whistler
3. Lake Tahoe
4. Washington DC
5. Paris/London (it would be good to have a few European locations).

Other places we would like to see are:

1. Big Ski, Montana (we skied there last month and it was great)
2. Park City
3. A historical east coast city like Charleston or Savannah
4. A second NYC, especially if it could be larger

We have never visited beach properties in the Caribbean or Mexico so we cannot comment on those locations.

Sam


----------



## travelguy (Mar 9, 2007)

*High Country Club Miami Beach*



Steamboat Bill said:


> If I did not live in South Florida, I would rank Miami, Florida #2



Bill,

I'm in South Beach for a couple of weeks right now and have been looking at the condo pricing.  I haven't seen anything close to the High Country Club purchase target of under 1 million that is ocean front and in SoBe proper.  If they did find a condo, it would probably be a 1 bedroom at the fringes of South Beach.  Any thoughts on where else they might go in Miami?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 9, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm in South Beach for a couple of weeks right now and have been looking at the condo pricing.  I haven't seen anything close to the High Country Club purchase target of under 1 million that is ocean front and in SoBe proper.  If they did find a condo, it would probably be a 1 bedroom at the fringes of South Beach.  Any thoughts on where else they might go in Miami?



I actually asked my sister-in-law to run a real estate report for HCC in South Beach and I am still waiting. I would stick with South Beach or something around the Lincoln Mall area as anything else is not as exciting. I would probably never stay there, but I think it is a top 10 needed location for HCC.

I like the buildings by The Related Group (Jorge Perez...the Trump of Miami).

How long are you in S Florida? Perhaps we can meet for lunch as I live in Boca Raton.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 10, 2007)

Based on a conversation that I had, a Costa Rica property is already under contract but has not been announced yet. 

My Top 5 were

1. Paris
2. Caribbean - USVI
3. Miami
4. Las Vegas
5. Outer Banks


----------



## travelguy (Mar 11, 2007)

*High Country Club South Beach*



Steamboat Bill said:


> I actually asked my sister-in-law to run a real estate report for HCC in South Beach and I am still waiting. I would stick with South Beach or something around the Lincoln Mall area as anything else is not as exciting. I would probably never stay there, but I think it is a top 10 needed location for HCC.
> 
> I like the buildings by The Related Group (Jorge Perez...the Trump of Miami).
> 
> How long are you in S Florida? Perhaps we can meet for lunch as I live in Boca Raton.



Bill,

I agree that High Country Club should do a property in South Beach proper (Ocean @ 5th to 15th or Collins @ 15th to about 22nd) or go north to Palm Beach or west to Marco/Naples/Captiva.  There is no need for them to do a beach property in Miami Beach outside South Beach or up in Sunny Isles.  South Beach would offer High Country Club a unique property that is truly a beach AND a city property.

Unfortunately, we're at the end of our 2 weeks in South Beach and don't have time to get together before we head north.  It's a great idea though and I wish I would have thought of it at the beginning of our trip.  I'll contact you next time we head down in this direction and we'll get together.


----------



## saluki (Jul 23, 2007)

As a new trial member, it is interesting to consider future location options for HCC. Obviously, the $850k price point heavily factors in to the real-world possibilities. But, here are my thoughts:

Tier One: 

- Paris
- Whistler
- Hawaii: *not* Wakiki, but ideally some type of resort setting with killer pool & beach access. This is one of several locations that would certainly push the budget but I really don't want to go to Hawaii & not be at the beach.
- Caribbean: Again..on the beach, great pool, close enough to restaurants & local scenery. I would prefer quieter, lower-key islands like Nevis, St. Lucia, etc. to the large cruise-ship destinations like St. Thomas.
- Grand Cayman/Bahamas - I've never been, but hear very good things.
- Scotland or Ireland - Ideal property would be a golf destination that is located at a good base point for exploring

Tier Two:

- Jackson Hole: Combination of ski destination & array of summer activities
- Carmel/Monterey Peninsula area
- Chicago: Downtown condo. Obvious question here would be winter-time demand but Chicago is a great city with lots to do.
- Sanibel/Captiva: Preference would be Captiva
- Kiawah/Seabrook Island SC: As close to beach as possible with access to community/club pools. I have never been to Daufuskie Island but it sounds worthy of consideration.
- Napa/Sonoma
- Arizona: Scottsdale, Tucson or possibly Sedona
- Las Vegas: I am not sure that I would want to spend an entire week in Vegas but many obviously would.

I also think HCC should work to find "up & coming" areas that offer a lot of value for the price. These would obviously be a potential gamble but if research pays off & they can find the "next Kiawah" or "next Hilton Head" for under $850k, it would free up more budget for the more expensive locales.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

from a value (for quality) perspective >

1. Southeast Asia (land ownership issues?)
2. Mexico/Central/South America (HCC target demographic lacks familiarity?)
3. Vegas (no idea why no PRC/DC market.. everyone wants to be bullish when it comes to Vegas?)

( ) = possible reasons why these areas are not being as aggressively pursued

regarding South Beach >
Setai 2BR $2.1MM
Viceroy 2BR $1.2MM
Canyon Ranch 2BR $850K

considering those prices as an example, it doesnt seem like the market is too expensive for HCC to me..

(especially seeing as all 3 are hotel managed)


----------



## travelguy (Jul 23, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> from a value (for quality) perspective >
> 
> 1. Southeast Asia (land ownership issues?)
> 2. Mexico/Central/South America (HCC target demographic lacks familiarity?)
> ...



My thoughts FWIW:

I believe that Southeast Asia has two problems.  One if the cost of transportation TO Asia and the other is extenuating issues with property purchase, insurance, etc.  Not to mention the dollar currency problems.

HCC has three GREAT properties in Mexico and another open in a few weeks.  As a result, they have properties in the "big three" resorts (Cancun, Cabo, Vallarta).  I think they have Mexico covered for now and have other locations with greater urgency.

Having just spent two weeks in Vegas, it's apparent that property values are still CRASHING there.  I talked to HCC about Vegas several times and they had a deposit at the "W" casino/condo complex which was just canceled.  I would wait for the fallout to settle before buying anything in Vegas right now.  Remember that the HCC investors make their money on property appreciation, and Vegas is still in the property depreciation stage.




> regarding South Beach >
> Setai 2BR $2.1MM
> Viceroy 2BR $1.2MM
> Canyon Ranch 2BR $850K
> ...



Setai @ 20th and Collins on the beach at $750K - $1.2M for 1bd, is a combination private club & condo-hotel, at far end of South Beach Extended but has great amenities, killer club and restaurant.  This is one of the properties I recommended to HCC but I'm not sure if this is open to a DC purchase.

I'd love to see them in Il Villaggio, 15th and Ocean, $750K - $2.2M for 1 bd. The Absolute BEST for HCC, prefect location at the end of Lummus park, new, modern building, great amenities, a true flagship location WITH a Starbucks in the building!

Or possibly at 1500 Ocean Drive, $675K - $1.2M for 1 bd. Perfect Location, a brand new modern building, lesser cost units in rear of building still have ocean view and are located on Ocean Drive.


----------



## travelguy (Jul 23, 2007)

saluki said:


> I also think HCC should work to find "up & coming" areas that offer a lot of value for the price. These would obviously be a potential gamble but if research pays off & they can find the "next Kiawah" or "next Hilton Head" for under $850k, it would free up more budget for the more expensive locales.



This is exactly what they should do, and are doing.  The HCC execs are commercial real estate guys who are able to find these types of opportunities.  These type of locations represent win/win/win for HCC members (who get great new properties), HCC investors (who get great property appreciation on newly discovered resort locations) and HCC management (who make more fees as the club grows).


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

> Not to mention the dollar currency problems.


huh? value for quality is best by far in Asia, with South America next.

IMHO they should be buying _more_ 4BR (presumably detached single family) in Punta Mita, if they cant find comparables in Cabo or Riviera Maya. they also only have 1 2BR in Cabo, vs 2 in Playa del Carmen. Cabo is definitely the most developed/expensive area.

examples of other potentials >
Loreto Bay (development)
Rocky Point/Puerto Penasco (area)

Central/South America is even better value (although not as good as a few years ago) and is not necessarily that much farther. It will be interesting to see where the 3BR in Costa Rica is. i guess there isnt as much current relevant development as i thought though.

IMHO the W is not _that_ representative of the Vegas market. but maybe its a timing thing. IIRC people were saying wait on South Florida for a little while for best timing, could probably say the same about Vegas.

back to South Beach, i would think they would want to limit the number of 1BR they have to buy as much as possible. and Setai allows owners to let on a nightly basis, so it seems like an owner would be able to sell to HCC..

http://www.zilbert.com/terra_beachside_villas/images/p4.jpg
wow, nice 3BR for $1.25MM although no beach, probably no ocean view, and not hotel managed.


----------



## travelguy (Jul 25, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> huh? value for quality is best by far in Asia, with South America next.



I was referring to the exchange rate which has the US dollar purchasing power very low for property purchases outside the US.

Also, many Caribbean and Central/South American resort areas are suffering from concerns about instability and crime associated with economic and political issues.  The buzz on travel boards is getting louder and louder on this and is having an effect on travel to these locations, regardless if the buzz is accurate or not.  IMHO, HCC should be wary about future property appreciation in these areas if tourist travel continues to be affected.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally think HCC should focus on 3 bedroom properties in the US. There are so many wonderful locations here such as the North Carolina Smokey Mountains that are reasonable to buy for under $1m.

Maintaining a US property is much easier than an international location. 

I like the NYC location, but it is only a 1 bedroom and small for a family of four.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 25, 2007)

purchasing power is HIGH across the board in Asia (except Japan and Korea, and the occasional place where prices are set to EUR instead of USD) and South America. GBP, EUR, and to a lesser extent AUD, NZD, CAD are the currencies against which the dollar is currently weak.



			
				travelguy said:
			
		

> regardless if the buzz is accurate or not


from what youre saying, my earlier "HCC target demographic lacks familiarity?" sounds like its probably accurate.

Steamboat Bill, i agree completely. the way they pick their properties seems VERY strange to me, from a *value* perspective. (and although i agree domestic is easy, IMHO there should be more international too)

for the clubs that are at the ~$3MM level, its not quite the same, because its a more average number when dealing with luxury real estate, even in Europe. OTOH some of ER's properties, like in London, seem just as questionable to me.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 25, 2007)

Bourne said:


> Based on a conversation that I had, a Costa Rica property is already under contract but has not been announced yet.
> 
> My Top 5 were
> 
> ...



Paris. Paris. Paris. 

I have my AAdvantage Business Class Award tickets already in place. Now I am hoping that I can use a HCC property next summer in July instead of my Starpoints.


----------



## saluki (Jul 25, 2007)

I just ran across an ad for this development in Montana that looks interesting:

www.thewildernessclub.com

Features:

- Luxury cabins from $700,000
- "World Class" Nick Faldo designed golf course
- Clubhouse, spa & practice facilities
- 30 acre wilderness lake
- 1 hour from Whitefish & the Big Mountain Ski Resort
- 90 minutes from Glacier Int'l Airport (Kalispell)


----------



## texdoc (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I'm just a newbie here (still awaiting my first HCC trip in September) but thought that I'd put my two cents in as well.

My top 5 would be:

1.  Whistler
2.  Chicago--somewhere along the Magnificent Mile or at least near the lake
3.  Jackson Hole
4.  USVI--St. Johns would be ideal.  It is so much nicer and less commercial than St. Thomas (and no cruise ships)
5.  Outer Banks

I'd also love to see a property in Vancouver...a wonderful city with an amazing amount to do and lots of natural beauty.  Loved the idea of Key West.  I would use that more than I would a Miami location.  And I agree with Bill & Sam...would love to see a second NYC location that was a little bit bigger (? 2BR) so I could invite family or friends.

I also have to say that I'd love to see a few more larger places (4 BR) that could accommodate an extended family.  They would likely have to be off the beaten path a little more but I think many people would enjoy having more options.


----------



## oldkey (Jul 29, 2007)

*Just another thought....*

As a new member with only one kid left at home, I would also like to see some additional "city" or "adult" locations. Sure....bringing the extended family together at the Breck Lodge will be a hoot....but sometimes it will just be the two of us. Though I will be happy with all of the suggestions up to this point, my vote would be to sprinkle in a few of the following geared towards one or two couples:

- London
- Paris
- Rome
- Maui (closer to the beach in Kanapali)
- Vegas
- Chicago (yup, Michigan Ave)
- Napa/Sonoma (can still do SFO from there)


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.forbes.com/2007/07/17/risk-housing-homes-forbeslife-cx_mw_0717realestate.html

interesting article, relevant to DC property selection


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 6, 2007)

I still think Las Vegas and Miami are two desirable locations for HCC and they may get a bargain if they decide to purchase one this year.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I still think Las Vegas and Miami are two desirable locations for HCC and they may get a bargain if they decide to purchase one this year.



I agree that these are two locations that they need ASAP.  I know that they have been working on properties in both Vegas and South Beach but I believe they have put them on hold due to the real estate mess in both markets.  IMHO, they may have to wait out those markets for a year or more till the real estate prices hit bottom and they find good buys.  As a member, I'm OK with that because that means better properties when they finally get them!!  

In the interim, there are plenty of other resort areas where the real estate market is currently stable enough for HCC to add properties.  Then again, with 6.5 weeks per year in the Private Membership, I will need 4 1/2 years just to visit the 30 resort properties that HCC already has!  (I'm working hard on that  )


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 6, 2007)

speaking of vegas, i think it was helium report where i saw ER had just rented a bunch of 2BR @ MGM Signature for avail right now, until 30 2BR units at Vdara @ MGM City Center are completed.

travelguy, you never use the space avail travel??? that seems like the only reason to buy full membership to me.. and isnt the reservation minimum 2 nights? (so you could combine their High Country destinations for example )


----------



## travelguy (Aug 7, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> travelguy, you never use the space avail travel??? that seems like the only reason to buy full membership to me.. and isnt the reservation minimum 2 nights? (so you could combine their High Country destinations for example )



Umm ...  never said that.  I DO use the last minute travel.  I went to Aspen for three days last February which I booked two days prior to travel.

The main advantage to the HCC Private membership is being able to book at one year out.  I recently booked Tuscany for next year (2 consecutive weeks) at one year out and only two other properties had been booked for that week.  Talk about wide open availability!!  

Other advantages to the HCC  Private membership is the cost per day is way less than the other memberships (or other DCs), I get Holiday travel and I get more "long term" reservations.

For my use, these advantages to Full Membership make the last minute travel the least important of features.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 7, 2007)

> The main advantage to the HCC Private membership is being able to book at one year out. I recently booked Tuscany for next year (2 consecutive weeks) at one year out and only two other properties had been booked for that week. Talk about wide open availability!!



ah, good to know


----------



## oldkey (Aug 7, 2007)

*Affiliate vs Private*

As a newbie, I probably am not understanding, but what are the advantages of Private vs Affilate with reference to long term reservations? As I read the chart, Affiliate gets 2 long term ressies for 25 days and Private gets 3 for 45 days.....but is there a difference other than the number?

In addition to the extra week of long term reservations, the Private also has a lower cost per night. And.....if you can make it work....the extra last minute reservations.

As a side note, I am happy that my year starts/ends late summer.....my goal is to be out of my 45 days (affilitae now - but intend to upgrade when my youngest is in college) heading into the summer so I can make use of Summitt County last minute opportunities. Figure that with the number of locations, last minute is most likley to happen there. For that  reason this is really a no brainer IMHO for anyone within driving distance of the Rockies who has considered a second home there.

It will be interesting to see if I can make this work as planned....


----------



## travelguy (Aug 7, 2007)

oldkey said:


> As a newbie, I probably am not understanding, but what are the advantages of Private vs Affilate with reference to long term reservations? As I read the chart, Affiliate gets 2 long term ressies for 25 days and Private gets 3 for 45 days.....but is there a difference other than the number?



The BIG difference is WHEN the long term reservations can be made.  The Private long term Holiday res can be made at 12 months out.  The other memberships book long term Holiday res at 6 months out.  That's why almost nothing is booked when I look at properties at 12 months out.

Here are the important time frames for HCC reservations:

Private "Holiday Long Term" = 12 months out
All "Long Term' = 12 months out
Affiliate "Holiday Long Term" = 6 months out
"Long Term" cancellation w/o penalty = 120 days out**
All "Advanced" Weekly reservations = 90 days out
All "Holiday" not counted as a Holiday reservation = 90 days out
All "Advanced" 4-7 day reservations = 60 days out
Private "Last Minute" reservations = <7 days out

** more on why this is important in a later post




> As a side note, I am happy that my year starts/ends late summer.....my goal is to be out of my 45 days (affilitae now - but intend to upgrade when my youngest is in college) heading into the summer so I can make use of Summitt County last minute opportunities. Figure that with the number of locations, last minute is most likley to happen there. For that  reason this is really a no brainer IMHO for anyone within driving distance of the Rockies who has considered a second home there.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I can make this work as planned....




I'm developing a whole strategy on how to maximize HCC reservations that I'll post soon.  It certainly appears that it matters WHEN your membership year starts for not only last minute Private reservations but also for ALL members who may run into the "maximum days booked at one time" limit.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 7, 2007)

travelguy said:


> I'm developing a whole strategy on how to maximize HCC reservations that I'll post soon.  It certainly appears that it matters WHEN your membership year starts for not only last minute Private reservations but also for ALL members who may run into the "maximum days booked at one time" limit.



Perhaps you can e-mail it to me FIRST so I can proof-read it


----------



## oldkey (Aug 7, 2007)

*I'll help Bill proofread!*

....but if you look at the chart on HCC.com under membership (I checked my HCC contract again as well), an affiliate can book either one 12 month long term ressie + one 6 month holiday ressie or two 12 month long term ressies. The issue is with the holiday reservation.....the Private gets it at one year out and the Affiliate gets it at 6 months out. So for me, I'll forget the holidays and just use my two long term reservations at the 12 month mark.

Certainly see the value, though, in the Private membership.....can't wait to upgrade.

http://www.highcountryclub.com/membership/Membership_Overview.asp


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 7, 2007)

SamH said:


> We joined HCC to have one great ski trip and to have a nice beach/city vacation every year.
> 
> Our top 5 choices on the "In Development" and "Future Destinations" listings are:
> 
> ...


Mammoth Mountain which is one of the best ski areas in CA.  Snow till July some times.


----------



## Laura7811 (Aug 7, 2007)

HCC has a Mammoth Mtn condo. We used it last Nov. it's in the new village area...fantastic location 

Laura


----------



## travelguy (Aug 8, 2007)

oldkey said:


> ....but if you look at the chart on HCC.com under membership (I checked my HCC contract again as well), an affiliate can book either one 12 month long term ressie + one 6 month holiday ressie or two 12 month long term ressies. The issue is with the holiday reservation.....the Private gets it at one year out and the Affiliate gets it at 6 months out. So for me, I'll forget the holidays and just use my two long term reservations at the 12 month mark.
> 
> Certainly see the value, though, in the Private membership.....can't wait to upgrade.
> 
> http://www.highcountryclub.com/membership/Membership_Overview.asp



Right you are.  I didn't make it clear the differences between "Long Term" and "Long Term Holiday".  I've updated my post to differentiate between the two types of Reservations.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 15, 2007)

Ritz Carlton South Beach has a new condo tower, with prices from only $700K  Not sure what 2BRs are from.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 15, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> Ritz Carlton South Beach has a new condo tower, with prices from only $700K  Not sure what 2BRs are from.



The Ritz-Carlton Club & Residences @ 29th & Collins are a redevelopment of an old hotel that was not torn down yet and sitting vacant when I was there in March.  The completion date is listed as 2009 but I can't see them achieving that.  The location is way out beyond South Beach "Proper" (basically the Bay to 17th) but is still technically South Beach.  However, I don't believe this property will be open to DCs since RCC Fractionals will be sold in the property.  Regardless, IHMO, it's still way to early for any prudent investment in Miami as prices have yet to bottom out.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 15, 2007)

What is the maximum days booked at one time at HCC?  

Is this a major difference between owning multiple weeks at a timeshare where if you make your reservations 13 months ahead (Marriott) you can have 2 months in a row if you owned that many.  

That also gives owners lots of time to early book their flights on points with airlines...which would be a another problem only 6 months ahead.

Brian



travelguy said:


> ...for ALL members who may run into the "maximum days booked at one time" limit.


----------

